# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Places to visit in Europe

## susanfree

I have written an article on places to visit in Europe. This article might be of use to those who are planning to visit Europe on vacation. Please have a look at the same at http://www..me/places-to-visit-in/europe

----------


## cyprusholidays

Susan.. that page can't found. Please correct the URL.

----------


## GFI

I agree with you that it is not working. Well, I'd like to say something about Europe that it is the heaven on earth with plenty of outstanding and wonderful places and Venice is one of them. It is one of the most romantic cities in Italy numbers of tourist spend their honeymoon holidays.

----------


## outbreakuk

Here are some of the best places to visit in Europe:

1. Paris, France
2. Rome, Italy
3. Athens, Greece
4. Dublin, Ireland
5. Madrid, Spain

----------


## mikehussy

Your submit link is invalid so you again submit correct link. thanks







Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## tomcrouzee

According to me there are so many Places to visit in Europe such as Paris, France, Rome, Italy, Athens, Greece, Dublin, Ireland,and  Madrid, Spain. These all destination are very famous in Europe.

----------


## adrina34smit

According to me in Europe Ireland is best place and  it is the heaven on earth with plenty of outstanding views.

----------


## riverrider

Here are some of the most popular places to visit in Europe:

1. Paris, France
2. Rome, Italy
3. Athens, Greece
4. Dublin, Ireland
5. Madrid, Spain

----------


## adrina34smit

Here are some of the best places to visit in Europe:

1. Rome, Italy
2. Paris, France 
3.  Dublin, Ireland
4. Athens, Greece
5. Madrid, Spain

----------


## BartonDenley

This is very nice and useful article you share here. It is really good for travelers to know the best place to visit in Europe. Europe is one of the best and most popular for holidays. Every year so many of people go for journey in Europe. Some of the most beautiful places of Europe are Paris, London, Venice, Madrid, Frankfurt and Rome.

----------


## mathew999john

web-link is not work properly...

----------


## davidsmith36

The Castle in Niemodlin, one of the most interesting monuments of Silesia, a star of the screen! In the movie Jasminum, wich was closed and forgotten for proximately 25 years open again and anyone can discover deepest parts of the castle.

----------


## davidsmith36

*Best Places to visit in Europe :*
1.Rome, Italy
2.Paris, France
3.Barcelona, Spain
4.London, United Kingdom

----------

